# 2D/3D Digitizing probe



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Whats up with a digitizing probe? Is it worth the $$$ to get?
Anyone using one and care to share the experience?

The ShopSabre has that as an option that im undecided about.

From what I gather some 'scans' can take several hours.

:grin:


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I bought a probe for my CNC Shark, but after using it once just to try it out I've never bothered using it since. I haven't found any reason for using it since then.

4D


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Had one with the carvewright, used it a few times and yes it did take a long time to scan.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Fair deal, I guess I'll scratch that item from the list then.
I think i'd rather hit the aluminum chips instead & do my own.

Thanks all!


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Probes are fairly simple devices and I have seen some DIY plans. I have not yet had anything I was interested in probing to capture, so I have never bought or tried to make one.

A local library (unfortunately not the one 1/4 mile from my house) has a makerspace, among their equipment is a 3D scanner. I figure if I ever need to reproduce some 3D object , I will just go there and scan it for free. 3D scanners are even more expensive than probes. 

You may wish to check around if there are such services near you. There are a lot of maker spaces around most big cities, and quite a few libraries seem to be getting into the act. Some STEM schools and many colleges probably have scanners as well.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

BalloonEngineer said:


> Probes are fairly simple devices and I have seen some DIY plans. I have not yet had anything I was interested in probing to capture, so I have never bought or tried to make one.
> 
> A local library (unfortunately not the one 1/4 mile from my house) has a makerspace, among their equipment is a 3D scanner. I figure if I ever need to reproduce some 3D object , I will just go there and scan it for free. 3D scanners are even more expensive than probes.
> 
> You may wish to check around if there are such services near you. There are a lot of maker spaces around most big cities, and quite a few libraries seem to be getting into the act. Some STEM schools and many colleges probably have scanners as well.


That sounds like a pretty cool library. A makerspace complete with equipment like a 3D scanner is amazing.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

This listing seems dated, but there are a few listings for libraries in Louisiana:
https://www.urbanlibraries.org/-makerspaces-in-libraries-pages-338.php

Around where I am, the Denver public library system , Arapahoe county libraries and El Paso county libraries (Colorado Springs) all have various versions of makerspaces. 

Some even have CNC routers, for anyone who doesn’t have their own and would like to try one, this would probably be a good way to go. I’m sure some libraries would also appreciate any experienced users would would like to volunteer to help train others.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Well thanks @BalloonEngineer
There isnt anything as you mentioned above around me that I see.

What about using it for existing molds where it could be scanned
and then afterwards changes could be made, then recasted?
Does it sound "probable"

Also, if placed on the table, would it tell where it is X,Y ?


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

UglySign said:


> What about using it for existing molds where it could be scanned
> and then afterwards changes could be made, then recasted?
> Does it sound "probable"
> 
> Also, if placed on the table, would it tell where it is X,Y ?


Either probing or 3D scanning may be suitable for capturing an existing mold, but if the mold was originally routed, it would likely be faster to start with the original CAD file and make changes there.

The way probing works is that you would place your mold on the cnc bed. In the probing software you would manually set up a volume to be probed by defining the min and max coordinates on the X,Y and Z axis. Then you would define the resolution (how far apart in X and Y) for the probing to occur

The machine would start at one corner of the space you defined with the probe at its highest point. The probe would then lower until it “touched”. As it goes along, a file is written that contains the X And Y coordinates that was probed, along with the Z coordinates of the touch at that X,Y location. The machine would then move in X by whatever increment you defined and capture the next data point. When it gets to the end of the X range you defined, it increments once in Y and starts scanning along X again. 

Obviously, the time it takes depends on how far apart the probe points are. Let’s say you are scanning a model shiip hull, you might probe every .25 or even every .5 inch in X and Y and have relatively few data points, since the surface is relatively smooth. On the other hand, if @JOAT hired you to capture @Scottart “Violin and grapes” piece http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/124898-questions-cnc-guys.html#post1755498, so he could secretly make a copy, you would have to probe every .03 or even .01 inches in both X and Y to capture much more detail. Given that the piece is 2 feet by 4 feet, this would obviously be millions of data points and will probably take many hours.

Once the probing is done, what you end up with is a files with tons of x,y,z data points. This will need to be converted into a cad file. At first cut, what you get might look like one of those toys that have a grid of pins, and it might take a lot of work to get the CAD model edited and smoothed out. 
http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=326217&thumb=1

A pretty good youtube video showing the process is here





it is very possible to do. You will need to decide whether the expense and time is worth it.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Well if @JOAT was to be scanning, it would never happen
unless he bumped up his savings and scottart would piss him off
chainsawing one of the funky head statues out of a giant tree log
pointed in his direction.

Wait... @Scottart in alaska doing the chainsaw stuff?

Well after all the neat info, i've decided to hold off for now.
Just an extra thing that I too probably wont find use for.
I just thought of existing mold as in the item would be casted then scanned.
The mold stuff has no digital file.

Thanks for the info Richard


----------

